# Removing the frame/brace on 10g



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Has anyone ever removed the framing/bracing on a 10 gallon tank? If so, have you had any problems? How did you do it?

TIA


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

To remove the frame carefully with a fresh razor blade cut the silicone seal from both inside the tank and outside, then gently lift the frame off pealing the remaining silicone that attaches the frame as you go. 

Caution!!!!

Usually the glass under the frame is NOT polished and can be VERY SHARP.


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

May I ask the reason for removing the brace?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Well I finally saw a Takashi Amano (ADA) tank up close and personal. It was incredible. No bracing/frame anywhere and they use very, very little silicone. I mean only enough to to attach the two pieces and no spill-over onto the sides of the tank! ADA makes very high quality products.

I am going to do it to my 10 gallon tank! I think with a tank this size, I will not have a problem. We'll see!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

2 months ago Ricky was telling me that he found a company that sells a special kind of wipes to remove silicone. From what I understood it's basically a folded paper towel sealed in a small bag. You rub the silicone with it, let the chemical work for a few hours, and then just wipe the softened silicone with a clean paper towel.

Anyone interested may ask Ricky in the DFWAPC section of the APC forums.

--Nikolay


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

An AGA/Oceanic aquarium will NEVER be an ADA aquarium, not matter what you do to it. You cannot make a silk purse out of a pig's ear.

My take on AGA is that while they have provided tanks to the hobbyist for many years and thereby helped to encourage the various aquatic hobbies, they have never ever put money back into developing a top quality product. Therein lies an opportunity for another company. Surely, we in America deserve better.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

pineapple said:


> Therein lies an opportunity for another company. Surely, we in America deserve better.
> 
> Andrew Cribb


Indeed!


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

niko said:


> 2 months ago Ricky was telling me that he found a company that sells a special kind of wipes to remove silicone. From what I understood it's basically a folded paper towel sealed in a small bag. You rub the silicone with it, let the chemical work for a few hours, and then just wipe the softened silicone with a clean paper towel.
> 
> Anyone interested may ask Ricky in the DFWAPC section of the APC forums.
> 
> --Nikolay


Home Depot sells this in little bottles, I used it to remove silicon around a bath tub, worked well. Smells just like goof-off and worked just as well.

Giancarlo


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

AGA, Oceanic, et all build an aquarium to meet a certain price point and the black/wood grained framed aquarium is something we have all grown to accept in a mass market. With the adoption of AGA and Oceanic under the massive Central Pet umbrella I can't see them evolving to build an ADA style tank. There has sprung up a multitude of specialty builders that are only beginning to provide a good quality product, but at a high price tag. I think what it will take is a concerted effort to inform the big industry giants to build what we desire on a mass scale is to let them we want this. Writing to Central Pet, AGA and Oceanic and showing them there is a viable market for a slightly higher priced, well built , cleaner look aquarium is only the beginning. Only once they see sales cannibalized by in a way that effects their bottom line will they begin to engineer and build what we desire. 

Oceanic will build rimless tanks by special order. Prices however are still to high for most of us to acquire the volume of tanks we have and keep it affordable.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Would anyone be interested in drafting a form letter that could be sent to the manufacturers to indicate what we are interested in seeing in new products? Perhaps if enough of us expressed an interest as gnatster indicated, we could see a change from the big manufacturers.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I recently got a pair of 10 gal longs, 24"x12"x8.5 with beveled top edges, little silicone, curved bent front edges, 39$ each.

They look at good as the Amano tanks if not better, and something like those little one piece cubes.

You can make or have your own tanks made instead of waiting and compaining, or paying lots for the ADA stuff.

I get beveled glass, typically 1/8" or 1/4" thicker dependeing on the longest dimersion, then silicone the glass together, use clamps, painter's tape etc. 

If you do not possess skills, have the glass comany glue it for you and tell them what you want.

I made a 75 into a nice Eurpoean style tank.
10 gals(standard) have too thin of glass IMO to do this, 20's are fine, I have a nice one.

I use a Razon blade(clean!) to remove any left over silicone.
Works fine.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi Tom,

What thickness should the glass be for different standard tanks (10 gal, 20 gal and maybe 16" cube?

How much do you think the glass would cost for such a project?

Lastly, where did you get the 10 gal long for $39? Florida? Where are you these days?

David



plantbrain said:


> I recently got a pair of 10 gal longs, 24"x12"x8.5 with beveled top edges, little silicone, curved bent front edges, 39$ each.
> 
> They look at good as the Amano tanks if not better, and something like those little one piece cubes.
> 
> ...


----------

